# Raio mata 50 vacas



## VII (23 Ago 2006 às 10:34)

Mais de 50 vacas morreram esta quarta-feira de forma fulminante quando um raio atingiu um estábulo, na localidade de Spasskoye, no sudeste da Ucrânia, segundo o Ministério para as Situações de Emergência ucraniano citado pela Lusa.

O raio, de grande potência, atingiu a estrutura metálica do estábulo e os animais morreram electrocutados pela descarga eléctrica, adiantou um porta-voz do Ministério.

Recorde-se que esta terça-feira, na zona leste da Ucrânia, despenhou-se um avião de passageiros russo, TU-154, em que morreram os 170 ocupantes do aparelho. Segundo alguns peritos o desastre terá sido provocado por um raio que atingiu a fuselagem do avião, que voava numa zona de tempestade e fortes turbulências.

In Portugal Diário


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2006 às 12:07)

VII disse:


> Mais de 50 vacas morreram esta quarta-feira de forma fulminante quando um raio atingiu um estábulo, na localidade de Spasskoye, no sudeste da Ucrânia, segundo o Ministério para as Situações de Emergência ucraniano citado pela Lusa.
> 
> O raio, de grande potência, atingiu a estrutura metálica do estábulo e os animais morreram electrocutados pela descarga eléctrica, adiantou um porta-voz do Ministério.
> 
> ...




Cá para mim isso é a Rússia a conspirar contra o presidente Viktor Yutchenko, já que não foi com veneno vai com raios!!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (23 Ago 2006 às 16:02)

Minho disse:


> Cá para mim isso é a Rússia a conspirar contra o presidente Viktor Yutchenko, já que não foi com veneno vai com raios!!


   Daqueles lados meu caro… espera-se de tudo um pouco !!!


----------



## Iceberg (23 Ago 2006 às 18:42)

Para quem viu, lembram-se de como começa o filme "GUERRA DOS MUNDOS" ... com uma notícia na televisão a dar conta de fortes descargas eléctricas na Ucrânia ... era já a chegada dos alienígenas ... eles andam aí ...


----------

